# DetailMyCar Presents - BMW 330ci Cab in Green!



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I put up a thread last week of an Oxford Green E46 M3 and having also just put up a green Jag XK I now had the pleasure of doing my 3rd green car in a week! This 330ci convertible belongs to the wife of the M3 owner so they wanted this done after seeing the M3 so I was happy to give it some TLC!

The owner runs a Garage near me that I often use myself and kindly offered me the use of his site due to the weather being a tad grim!

Starting out with some before pics:








































































































































Snow foamed with Hyper Wash



























G101 and a Meg's slide lock brush then used on all the window runners, grills, badges and Roof also given a scrub




































The roof was then all rinsed off but there were still quite a few dirty areas and patches that were green so I decided to use something that's more of a dedicated roof cleaner









Surf City's Top End, I hadn't used it before so thought it was a good opportunity









Sprayed on and scrubbed with a medium brush


















This was all rinsed off and looked much better so next it was on to the wheels

AS Smart wheels and a couple of brushes









After cleaning the wheels there were still quite a few pitted / black areas that hadn't come clean so I got the IronX out









Starting to work



























Really working now













































Have to love IronX









Now looking better









The car was then hand washed, this time trying Gliptone Wash N Glow which I have to say was really good, nice smell, highly concentrated and pH neutral









After washing I then went around the car with some Tardis









Looking better









New Clay to test out









After 1/4 of the bonnet









Car was then taken inside to dry off









Sprayed with Last Touch









Towel dried









Some of the defects found during inspection before polishing


















Bird lime etching on the bonnet









Paint readings taken









The paint was very hard, even harder then most BMW's I've found so ended up with a Hex Logic White and S17+ 









50/50













































Wing before polishing




































After polishing and refining













































Door before polishing













































Rear 1/4 before polishing




































After



























Rear wheel arch before:



























After polishing and refining

















































































After









All refined with S40 and a Hex Logic Blue


















The car was then taken back outside to remove the dust and polish residue by Snow foam




































All wiped down with Eraser, I don't think I'll ever use IPA again - this stuff is incredible


















Bonnet shuts, door shuts, boot etc all wiped down









The protection applied was FK1000p but with a really nice applicator from Adams, it fits the pot perfectly and makes using FK an absolute breeze - Bonnet done in no time and really helps spread it nice and thin









Before applying









Left to cure









Buffing off









Buffed off

















































































Next I had a Wax to test, deemed to be more of a summer wax I thought I'd try it despite the weather, sure it will get warm soon enough!










Left to cure on the boot









Tyres all dressed with Gliptone Tyre and Trim Jelly

Glass then cleaned with Meg's









Final step was a wipe down with Zaino Z8









Roof was also protected with Gtechniq I1 fabric protector, and the car is staying in all night to give it time to cure properly.

Well, that's it! Here are the after shots.........





















































































































































































Thanks once again for reading, 3 green cars in a week is a first for me!! Next up I'm tackling a BMW 530d, Renault Clio 182 and BMW 650i.

Nick.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry ifs a bit late but that looks magic. Great work


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

looks awesome, stunning reflections


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful Job Nick..that's fantastic, the finish is gleaming and the Mohair roof looks like new.

Great job.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks simply epic Nick, very nicely done indeed!

Russ.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Nick


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good work, excellent colour again eh.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely Nick !!


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

that looks super


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Stunning , and an excellent turnaround .


----------



## bmullan (Dec 23, 2010)

You dont see many green e46s about very rare.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice job mate, all the cars i do seem to be white ! i need to top up my 476 !


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Cracking work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks mega mate, really nice gloss to it!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful finish


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an excellent result!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Great looking Beemer now Nick.

Thanks for a great post and in particular putting the products used into the post photo's. Thats a great help to us numpties who are just getting into detailing.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> That looks simply epic Nick, very nicely done indeed!
> 
> Russ.


Thanks Russ, I really envy you working from a unit all the time though - Made such a difference to my day, great lighting and just so much better without worrying about the rain or wind picking up!

I am going to have to find somewhere I think... even if it's just a week by week basis where I borrow a corner of a work shop like this!

Thanks for all the comments though, the car was really nice and I'm pleased to have got it back looking the way it should! The customers M3 was done with Zaino so it'll be interesting to see how protection compares between Zaino and this with FK & the test wax.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic results


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

fantastic work, well done


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Nick, really unlocked the colour :thumb:


----------



## askpackers (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job would like to have seen photos taken outside though


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

askpackers said:


> Nice job would like to have seen photos taken outside though


Me too but it was chucking it down so I couldn't do it to the owner - Wanted him to see it all nice and dry, plus wanted to give the GTechniq I1 time to dry properly

Oh, and I did an M3 earlier in the week in the same colour if you wanted to see that outside:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258708


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice finish mate. What did you use to waterproof the roof after you had cleaned it??


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

D'oh just realised that you said I1 sorry!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks absolutely stunning :thumb: That looks better than new. 

Can't remember ever seeing a green one before.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MattJ VXR said:


> Looks absolutely stunning :thumb: That looks better than new.
> 
> Can't remember ever seeing a green one before.


Thanks Matt, it isn't the most common colour for them but as said earlier I did an M3 in the same colour for the same owner just a few days before. Must be like buses


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

As per your M3 post , this looks just as good , nice to see an identical Oxford Green 2 Vert like my own as well , was beginning to wonder if i had the only one , excellent work again mate .


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job there!

One thing I noticed though, was the engine bay not detailed?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MLAM said:


> Great job there!
> 
> One thing I noticed though, was the engine bay not detailed?


Time was not available so I was just concentrating on the outside, no interior either


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Ahhh I see ,

I've got Saloon version myself (not in green), looking to get it detailed after it's gone into the body shop for some work.

Your not far from me so I will have to give you a call at some point


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

That looks fantastic. What a transformation.

Excellent work guys.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MLAM said:


> Ahhh I see ,
> 
> I've got Saloon version myself (not in green), looking to get it detailed after it's gone into the body shop for some work.
> 
> Your not far from me so I will have to give you a call at some point


Thanks mate, welcome to pop over and have a chat too if it helps!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Top job! Excellent finish


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

DetailMyCar said:


> Thanks Matt, it isn't the most common colour for them but as said earlier I did an M3 in the same colour for the same owner just a few days before. Must be like buses


Yeah two come at once! I personally love the colour and have to say very nicely detailed also.

Chris


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great work, Lovely colour there :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

The reflections in the afters look stunning, fantastic result :thumb:

Are you going to reveal the "mystery" wax then?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

alxg said:


> The reflections in the afters look stunning, fantastic result :thumb:
> 
> Are you going to reveal the "mystery" wax then?


Thanks mate, it wasn't really a mystery wax it just doesn't actually exist in a sense as I had it sent to me when testing a few potential waxes as I had considered releasing one myself but the market is so flooded with Detailers products and Manufaturers also bringing out new ones all the time it didn't really seem worth it to me.... I'll send you what's left in the pot if you want to try it and see what you think!


----------

